# Shaun Nadan my Vape hero!



## HouseOfVape (6/3/16)

haha just like to send a huge shoutout to @shaunnadan . 

While rewicking my device last night staying over in fourways, I made a common building mistake of cutting my lead . I then realized that I left all my wire back in Edenvale . I gave Shaun a call this morning to check if he was in the area and he made a plan to fit me in his schedule, came out had some drinks and built my griffin for me. Saved my Vape ! I was so grumpy without my Vape and you just made the day end on a good note bro!

Thanks man! Great to have a fellow Vaper help you out when you need it the most!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 14


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/3/16)

Maximum respect @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/3/16)

I met Shaun for the first time at the meet. What a nice guy, and so generous with his time and talents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/3/16)

Thats Durban cats in a nutshell right there. Love the stoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/16)

Thanks for sharing the experience @HouseOfVape 

@shaunnadan , I salute you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/3/16)

He is a class act right took the time to answer all my questions and curiosity in work hours learnt so much from him in that conversation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

